# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Fusion3 3D Printers >  Very rough edges prints

## yellowmp5

Hi everyone, this is my first time posting in this forum.Recently i have been 3D printing non-stop lately, it was perfect in the beginning, but my prints are coming out worst and worst, i have fiddle around w/ the settings, but it looks like there were not much improvment i'm using simplify3D to prepare the file, Extruder temperature @ 220°, speed @ 4800mm/min for PLA.

Please advise what else i can do to improve the print.  Thanks in advance! 

_edit: fiddling the temperature and speed only in settings_

----------

